# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Gaming Gear >  Những quán net đỉnh cho game thủ luyện DOTA 2 và LMHT

## quynhseoenuy

Thời gian gần đây, hàng loạt những quán net với cấu hình khủng cũng như phần cứng ấn tượng đã lần lượt mọc lên trên khắp mọi miền đất nước. Ở khía cạnh tích cực, những quán net với không gian ấn tượng như thế này đã tạo ra không gian chơi game thoải mái hơn cho cộng đồng game thủ Việt. Tuy nhiên không chỉ dừng lại ở đó, những quán net này cũng là nơi hàng loạt game thủ đam mê những tựa game eSports như *CS:GO*, *DOTA 2* hay *Liên Minh Huyền Thoại* tụ họp và luyện tập game với nhau.
Trong bài viết ngày hôm nay hãy cùng điểm qua những quán net cao cấp tại Hà Nội cũng như TP. Hồ Chí Minh, những địa điểm đã và đang trở thành điểm đến cho những game thủ đam mê DOTA 2 và LMHT:
*Imba Net*
Hiện tại, ở khu vực Hà Nội, những game thủ cũng đã có riêng cho mình một địa chỉ để thưởng thức game với món gaming gear đắt tiền như bàn phím cơ. Cụ thể hơn, tại địa chỉ số 1 ngõ 62 Nguyễn Chí Thanh (đối diện Đại học Luật Hà Nội), quán game mang tên Imba Net cũng đã áp dụng bàn phím cơ cho toàn bộ hệ thống máy của quán.


Trao đổi với anh Hạnh, chủ Imba Net, quán net được chia làm 5 tầng, với ba tầng dành cho game thủ không hút thuốc được đặt ở tầng 2, 4 và 5. Trong khi đó tầng 6 dành riêng cho những game thủ có hút thuốc.


Lấy tiêu chí chất lượng hơn số lượng, anh Hạnh cũng chia sẻ, mỗi tầng chỉ được lắp đặt 15 máy để tạo ra không gian chơi game rộng rãi, thoải mái nhất cho game thủ. Cũng theo chia sẻ, anh Hạnh mong muốn biến đây trở thành một địa điểm dành riêng cho cộng đồng game thủ hâm mộ DOTA 2 có thể tập luyện, cũng như thi đấu trong những giải online và on LAN được tổ chức trong tương lai gần.
*G5 Gaming Center*
Tọa lạc tại địa chỉ số 38 Trần Đại Nghĩa kéo dài, thoạt đầu game thủ tại khu vực Hà Thành sẽ hơi khó khăn để có thể tìm được G5 Gaming Center, bởi lẽ quán net này được đặt tại địa điểm tương đối khuất so với những quán game khác cũng tại khu vực Bách Khoa này.


Tuy nhiên, khi bước chân vào G5, những game thủ sẽ cảm thấy một không gian tương đối chuyên nghiệp với hệ thống 10 máy phục vụ cho mục đích training cũng như thi đấu những giải eSports như LMHT hay DOTA 2 ... Trong khi đó không gian tầng 1 được tách một phần để làm quán cafe dành cho những game thủ đến theo dõi giải đấu hoặc thư giãn.


Khi bước lên tầng 2, phòng máy dành cho game thủ được đặt tương đối thoáng. Hơn 100 máy đặt tại hai tầng 2 và 3 tạo ra chỗ ngồi cũng như lối đi rộng rãi dành cho game thủ đến thưởng thức game tại đây.
*Vikings Gaming*
Cách đây chưa lâu, PewPew Studio, một trong những nhóm caster DOTA 2 nổi tiếng tại Việt Nam đã hé lộ một trong những phòng studio chuyên nghiệp đầu tiên tại nước ta, phục vụ cho các giải đấu DOTA 2 sẽ được tổ chức trong thời gian tới.


Tọa lạc tại số 8, ngõ 198 Nguyễn Tuân, Hà Nội, nhóm phóng viên của GameK đã có mặt tại quán game tương đối quy mô này để có được cái nhìn cận cảnh về "phòng train game" dành cho game thủ đang trong quá trình hoàn thiện này.
Dự kiến khi hoàn thiện, phòng train game chuyên nghiệp này sẽ có hai buồng cách âm để game thủ thi đấu, bên ngoài là dàn máy cho những game thủ khác. Trong những ngày không diễn ra các trận đấu, đây sẽ được coi như phòng chơi VIP dành cho những team game có nhu cầu.


Trao đổi với anh Hoàn, chủ sở hữu Vikings Gaming, nơi phòng luyện game này tọa lạc, ban đầu đây sẽ là nơi tập luyện và thi đấu dành cho những game thủ League of Legends cũng như DOTA 2 chuyên nghiệp, cũng như nơi tổ chức các giải đấu tại khu vực Hà Nội.
*Titan E-Sports Center*
Tọa lạc tại địa chỉ BB8 Trường Sơn, Phường 15 Quận 10, tuy chỉ mới ra mắt gần đây tuy nhiên Titan eSports Center đã được đông đảo game thủ , phần lớn là fan hâm mộ những tựa game FPS như CS:GO hay Warface quan tâm và ủng hộ.


Vì là một quán net mới mở cửa nên cấu hình máy được trang bị tại Titan eSports Center cũng tương đối mạnh: Được biết, phòng máy sở hữu 10 máy chuyên dùng cho game thủ thi đấu, với cấu hình CPU Core i5 Haswell, 8GB RAM, VGA R9 270X 2GB, đi kèm với đó là màn hình LG 27 inch.
*Aces Gaming*
Là "đại bản doanh" của Aces Gaming, gaming team mới thành lập nhưng đã và đang có được thành tích tốt tại nhiều bộ môn thể thao điện tử ở Việt Nam cũng như trong khu vực, quán net cùng tên được đặt bên trong Nhà tập luyện thể thao Phú Thọ, 219 Lý Thường Kiệt, Quận 11.


Hệ thống 70 máy chơi game tại đây được trang bị cấu hình tầm trungCPU Intel Core i3, RAM 4 GB, VGA GTX 750. Bên cạnh đó vẫn là 10 cỗ máy dành cho việc thi đấu chuyên nghiệp với phần cứng CPU Intel Xeon v3, RAM 8GB, VGA Gigabyte GTX 760 OC 2GB DDR5 cùng màn hình Asus VG248QE 144Hz
*Pink Cybergame*
Tọa lạc tại 2 trung tâm náo nhiệt nhất tại Sài Gòn Q3, Q10. Pink Cybergame hứa hẹn là nơi quy tụ cho những game thủ hàng đầu tại khu vực Tp Hồ Chí Minh.


Hai chi nhánh của Cyber Game Pink hiện tại được đặt lần lượt tại443/22 Lê Văn Sỹ, P12, Q3 và 7A/86 Thành Thái, P14, Q10. Cũng giống như Titan eSports Center, bên cạnh dàn máy với cấu hình cao, những game thủ chuyên nghiệp cũng sẽ có thể đặt phòng máy cao cấp với cấu hình CPU Xeon và VGA HD 7870.
*>> Điểm danh những quán net ấn tượng khu vực TP. Hồ Chí Minh*

----------

